# Zebralight tactical. First light liberator prototype strap.



## Ajay (Sep 25, 2011)

So I got my zebralight H51w and I had a flashback of a light I saw a few years ago: the First light Liberator tactical. http://www.first-light-usa.com/liberatormain.php












So I decided to make a little strap to duplicate the functionality of the liberator without buying a new light. So here is my ghetto version.
























Some old strap and elastic.

That's a 4sevens prism lens diffuser scotch taped to the front of the H51w. http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=1973


Very rough prototype strap system easily removed from hand because of the elastic.
I will probably add velcro and better nylon strap to make this better. I encourage folks to copy, modify and share this with others.


----------

